

The Truth and the Hype of Hypnosis - hhm
http://www.sciam.com/article.cfm?id=the-truth-and-the-hype-of

======
mrtron
Way back during frosh week in university, I went on stage during a hypnosis
guy just for fun.

I tried to get into it as hard as I could and go with the flow, it wasn't
happening. My friends on stage who did get 'hypnotized' said they were just
doing whatever he said to act foolish and have fun.

Either way, it turns into an entertaining stage act having some people running
around doing whatever you say. Convincing frosh to do stupid things is as easy
as depressing teenagers.

~~~
eru
Perhaps the state of 'hypnotized' really feels like 'doing stupid things on
command' because your brain tricks you?

~~~
mrtron
Perhaps the state of 'hypnotized' really is 'following along' because you want
to believe?

I hear what you are saying...I just don't believe it.

~~~
hhm
However, that's not it.

Hyptosis is a well-known mind state, and there is nothing strange or
mysterious about it. It's even used in medicine, and if you do some google
searches you'll see the term mentioned on all the most important medicine
journals worldwide. For people who works on psychiatry, neurology, etc. that's
no secret at all.

There is plenty of info on its wikipedia's page too if you are curious about
it.

~~~
eru
Thanks for enlightening us.

